# Edie...I've Had It!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, enough is enough ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I tried to get a pic, but wasn't goin' happen. I have spent far too much time on this. Please "pick a pic" from previous threads.

Last night, Brad, and I, tried to get the "dark" background. Well, crap, little Bette was ALL over the place, and the pics, once again sucked.

Here I am trying to calm her down, as she's a puppy/nut. I'm under the covers holding her ~ 











Here I am laying down, holding her under the covers, trying to get a good pic ~ :HistericalSmiley:











Make a long story short, I sooo suck at pic taking, but it is what it is.

I love you, Edie. Please forgive my pic taking abilities ~ :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You've really lost it, Deb! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Deb is that really you under the cover you'll do anything for one of your fluffs:Sooo cute:

That first picture is soooo adorable of Bette:tender:I love her BIG ears:smootch:she has the most precious little face:wub:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness..Bette is tooooo cute...I just love the ears


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, I cropped and lightened it a bit.....but I don't know how to make it bigger...........


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No Deb, you are a very.......entertaining photographer :Waiting:

Keep trying...:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLOL...I love that the lump under the background is you!! :HistericalSmiley: Oh you crack me up. Dianne's right...with some creative cropping, that first pic is darling! Just need a bigger pic so it's not fuzzy when we try to resize it. Oh, I fixed her eyes too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> ROFLOL...I love that the lump under the background is you!! :HistericalSmiley: Oh you crack me up. Dianne's right...with some creative cropping, that first pic is darling! Just need a bigger pic so it's not fuzzy when we try to resize it. Oh, I fixed her eyes too.


That looks better!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> You've really lost it, Deb! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: I think so too !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says "this is the biggest undercover operation I have ever seen"!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you've done well, and very creatively.  My rule of thumb is 12:1 -- 12 pictures to get one that is worth using even after cropping.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb - you really are a riot!! How's this:








I think if you click on the thumbnail it will be larger. If you need me to e-mail it to you edie let me know.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a mother do for her kidz - I love it!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely love the ears! Adorable!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Deb you kill me. LOL So I saved Susan's version and will send it to Judy to put on Pet Finder. I know what she is going to say about this. ROTFLOL. Now I just need the story to go with the pic. Like what a calm, quiet girl she is. LOL Judy might MAKE you bring her to her house for a photo shoot.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: there's monster after her, that's why she is all over the place.
Are you trying to giver her nightmares?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my I am really laughing with tears in my eye. She is adorable. You all crack me up!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The things you do to try and get a good picture! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my lord. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'll have to try your photography techniques!

Deb, you are simply the funniest and cutest lady around.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi says "this is the biggest undercover operation I have ever seen"!


Oh, yes Auntie. It was "undercover". The worst I've ever seen.

Deb suddenly disappeared. I couldn't believe my eyes. :blink:

I am currently investigating this. Yes, I am, "Private Eye" LBB.

Also, look for me on the World Wide Web. I do have a website.

Jops: Shut your dumbass, LBB

Tommy: But he does have a website

Jops: You're just as stupid then, aren't you?

Tommy: I'm not stupid

LBB: Yes you are

Tommy: Hmmmm, I was sticking up for you :blink:

LBB: Yes, you were sticking up for me, but you're still stupid

Tommy: Okay, I can go with that

Frankie: Where's Bette?

Tommy: Who's Bette?

Jops: Yep, you're stupid


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! Way too funny! But I think you got the shot - Crystal and Dianne did some great editing!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG I laughed out loud at this! It looks like she is trying to escape from the comforter monster!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Deb. You are too much! :HistericalSmiley: and that's exactly why we love ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

And I thought I did some funny things to get pics of my kidz! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmileyeb, will you be up for adoption on petfinder, too?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a pretty cute shot. Tooo funny you under the covers trying to get it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says: "I think Deb should be investigated by the FBI (Furry Babies Interventions) for trying to take pictures of "nekked girls." I think I will altert LBB to this---can I call overseas on our phone or should we try to help Bette e-skype from Deb?"


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Too funny! She is such a cutie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, tooo funny! The pics of you under the covers are hysterical!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smhelp:Help! There's a comforter monster attacking Deb's new rescue! Someone tell the CMEAT (Comforter Monster Extermination Attack Team)! :behindsofa: If you see the CMEAT :tumbleweed:direct them to Deb's house! I don't think LBB can handle this one on his own.:yield:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg im rofl ... but u did get a good pic .


----------

